# nie



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi
anyone know if you can gat an nie number the same day from the foreigners office in madrid


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

rangitoto said:


> hi
> anyone know if you can gat an nie number the same day from the foreigners office in madrid


My spanish spouse and I made an appointment at the Oficina de Extranjería in Coslada Madrid. We had to wait 3 months for the appointment.

We went there 2 weeks ago. I had all the paperwork needed and then some, my spouse had all her papers, and we were accompanied by a lawyer who does this all the time... I understand a lawyer is not generally necessary, but I went wayyyyyy over the 90 day requirement via bad consul and asked for her assistance just in case something came up we couldn't navigate by ourselves... there was no problem. Anyway, I given a piece a paper with my NIE number at that time, but now am waiting for authorization, then finger prints, and finally the card. I am told this could take another 3 months.

My experience is Madrid governmental services have slowed down tremendously. Many departments that have interaction with the public no longer provide information or services such as making appointments, via phone... much is now done by internet.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mysticsmick said:


> My experience is Madrid governmental services have slowed down tremendously.



Oddly, my experience is to the contrary. Since I have been in Madrid I would say that formal procedures are now quite a lot quicker than in the past.

There are exceptions of course, I am currently dealing with the central registrar in Madrid who don't answer consultations either by internet or by phone, the only way to get any info or updates is to go there and wait in line...

I think that it is normal to get at least the NIE number on a slip of paper from the instant you apply for it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Oddly, my experience is to the contrary. Since I have been in Madrid I would say that formal procedures are now quite a lot quicker than in the past.
> 
> There are exceptions of course, I am currently dealing with the central registrar in Madrid who don't answer consultations either by internet or by phone, the only way to get any info or updates is to go there and wait in line...
> 
> I think that it is normal to get at least the NIE number on a slip of paper from the instant you apply for it.


& it's worth mentioning that for rangitoto the procedure is considerably more straightforward (as a UK citizen) than for mysticmick as a US citizen



rangitoto said:


> hi
> anyone know if you can gat an nie number the same day from the foreigners office in madrid


just checking - is it just a NIE number you need or do you actually need to register as resident?


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

what is the difference between an nie and a resident


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> what is the difference between an nie and a resident


anyone - resident or not - can get a NIE number........ it's needed for example to purchase property

if you live here more than 90 days you have to register as resident & they issue a NIE then if you don't already have one


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Overandout said:


> There are exceptions of course, I am currently dealing with the central registrar in Madrid who don't answer consultations either by internet or by phone, the only way to get any info or updates is to go there and wait in line...


That's my experience too with the Registro Civil in Madrid... and the line for the 25 people who don't have appointments starts filling up at 6AM.



xabiachica said:


> if you live here more than 90 days you have to register as resident & they issue a NIE then if you don't already have one


Thank you for that clarification. I am seeking residency and perhaps that is why mine is a slower process.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mysticsmick said:


> That's my experience too with the Registro Civil in Madrid... and the line for the 25 people who don't have appointments starts filling up at 6AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that clarification. I am seeking residency and perhaps that is why mine is a slower process.


and more so than for an EU citizen - we just have to make sure we have the right paperwork with us & the resident cert is issued then & there - no fingerprints or photos or anything like that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As far as I know it's appointment only, but you can call the police stations to find out. Here's a list
Pgina oficial de la DGP-Comisara General de Extranjera y Fronteras
or call 010 in Madrid
Ayuntamiento de Madrid - Teléfono 010 Línea Madrid. Información y gestiones


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

As Pesky said, I'm pretty sure you have to have an appointment. I had a five-week wait for mine, which gave me more than enough time to sort out the required paperwork. 

On the day of the appointment, I was advised to turn up early. Anticipating crowds, I arrived at 08:15 (for a 10:30 appointment) only to find that there were just two other people there and that the building didn't open till 09:00! Oh, and it was cold and wet and windy, but I can't blame the NIE people for that! Once inside, the process itself was pretty painless. I was in and out within ten minutes.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

An NIE number alone has never to my knowledge been done on spot. You always had to wait 2 weeks here. Then again under EU rules if you register as 'resident' on the EU list you have to be given it on the spot , Which means that you'd be getting an NIE number as well.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> An NIE number alone has never to my knowledge been done on spot. You always had to wait 2 weeks here. Then again under EU rules if you register as 'resident' on the EU list you have to be given it on the spot , Which means that you'd be getting an NIE number as well.


We got our NIE straight away but had to wait for our residencia when we applied for it later.


Strange place this Spain


----------

